# Civil PE practice exams by Indranil Goswami



## civilized_naah (Sep 16, 2015)

The 5 volumes of the new Civil PE practice exams are now out.


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 26, 2015)

It has come to my attention that there are some errors/typos in the first printing of the Civil PE practice exams published September 15th 2015. I was constantly getting queries about when these would be coming out and in trying to respond to those demands, these slipped through the accelerated proofing process.

Ultimately, the responsibility for these mistakes is mine (as I am a one man army) and I apologize. I am going to fix these this weekend (September 26-27).

[SIZE=11pt]If you are in doubt whether your copy was printed before or after these errors were fixed, check page 2. In the fixed version, it should say “Second Printing September 2015”. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I will compile a list of these errors and publish here and on AMAZON for those who have already purchased the first printing. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Once again, I apologize. With the exam looming in a little over a month, I know you don't need the headache.[/SIZE]


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 27, 2015)

civilized_naah said:


> The 5 volumes of the new Civil PE practice exams are now out.


Dr. G., you should provide a link to where these can be purchased.

If you ever want assistance proofing, please just ask. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Kamba (Sep 27, 2015)

I've already purchased my copy few days back, and not sure which printing I'll receive !!

Dr. Goswami , are these Errors in all the 5 volumes?

Thanks


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you. There was just so much going on at the time and I wanted to get them out close to the August 31st date I had originally projected. And then there was a mixup in how certain (older) files were merged into the project. These issues have now been fixed.

I have put in a line in the book description for each volume ("This is the second printing where errors and typos have been fixed"). Page 2 should also show an imprint that says "Second Printing"

The books are available on AMAZON.COM. The best access point is at

http://www.amazon.com/Indranil-Goswami/e/B004D1IPOU/ref=dp_byline_cont_book_1


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 27, 2015)

Kamba911 said:


> I've already purchased my copy few days back, and not sure which printing I'll receive !!
> 
> Dr. Goswami , are these Errors in all the 5 volumes?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately yes. If you email me at [email protected] (or post here) which depth exam you purchased. i can send you the errata


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 29, 2015)

I have proofed and uploaded the files for the second printing on Amazon (all 5 volumes)


----------

